# Would you pull the trigger on a $599 closeout CAAD10 frameset?



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

Called the LBS about buying a CAAD12 frameset. Not available, but they mentioned CAAD10's on closeout. I had a CAAD9 years ago. No experience with the 10. For those who have one, should I snag it and let the 12 pass?


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Where is it? I would be into it.
I didn't know you could buy a frameset. My fave choices would be the 10, or blush2 something like a R-055?


----------



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

Haha, I'll tell you after I buy mine. Will do it tonight or no later than tomorrow if I'm going to do it.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

That's how I got my CAAD4 back in '99. I think it was $350. It was such a jump up over my then 3.0. I have since moved to a CAAD9 (used) and still love it. If a CAAD10 fell into my lap right now I would not turn it down.


----------



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

Just did it, and was given even better news...$550. 

Silver/red is the only color left. You can also pick up the 105 spec complete bike for $1320. Was considering it with the intent of stripping it and selling off the components on eBay in order to get the black frame but decided against the hassle in the end.

So, over the winter, I will build it up. Going to have the shop take out the BB30 bearings when I go pick it up because I'm going to install a Praxis conversion BB right off the bat and run full Ultegra 6800 with standard 53/39 chainrings. Will probably wait for some Boyd, Rol, or November wheels to go on sale over the holidays. Idea is to get a full Ultegra CAAD10 with nice wheels for under $2k. l'll post progress.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

filly said:


> Just did it, and was given even better news...$550.
> 
> Silver/red is the only color left. You can also pick up the 105 spec complete bike for $1320. Was considering it with the intent of stripping it and selling off the components on eBay in order to get the black frame but decided against the hassle in the end.
> 
> So, over the winter, I will build it up. Going to have the shop take out the BB30 bearings when I go pick it up because I'm going to install a Praxis conversion BB right off the bat and run full Ultegra 6800 with standard 53/39 chainrings. Will probably wait for some Boyd, Rol, or November wheels to go on sale over the holidays. Idea is to get a full Ultegra CAAD10 with nice wheels for under $2k. l'll post progress.



At what shop?


----------



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

Bike Doctor in Waldorf, MD, however I don't think the shop matters. They're just ordering from Cannondale, so I would imagine any Cannondale dealer can get one. Like I said, though, only silver/red left. This is the paint scheme for Force racing edition bike.


----------



## DaveLobster (Feb 5, 2004)

Hmm, I actually really like that color scheme. May be time to visit my local Cannondale dealer...


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

DaveLobster said:


> Hmm, I actually really like that color scheme. May be time to visit my local Cannondale dealer...



Like!


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

you should go for it like I did. I paid more on my frameset.






sorry for the mess.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

2015 Ultegra CAAD10s are available for about $1780 at a lot of places right now. A friend of mine just got one with an additional 10% off for a ~$1600 price.


----------



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

I picked it up last week. Not a true red...has some neon orange in it, seems to me. Either way, I'm fine with it. Was just glad to get it for $583 out the door with tax. Frame, fork, headset, compression plug, frame cable grommets for internal rear brake cable, and a couple of little plastic do-dads that I honestly don't know what they're for. Thought the BB30 bearings would be pressed in, but they're not even included with the frameset. No worries, though, because I was going to have the shop tap them out since I'm going Praxis conversion BB from the start.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

red elvis said:


> you should go for it like I did. I paid more on my frameset.
> View attachment 309457
> sorry for the mess.


I have that same frameset. Incycle generally sold them for $699 for their team frame






set.


----------

